

A “One” Line Echo Server Using “let” in Python - inglesp
http://sigusr2.net/one-line-echo-server-using-let-python.html

======
rnhmjoj
Great! I have never thought about using optional parameters in lambdas. A
useful new technique for golfing.

I would use all() instead of the "== None" trick and __import__().

[http://hastebin.com/nemiyukenu.python](http://hastebin.com/nemiyukenu.python)

